# 6mg nic strength



## Franky (4/12/14)

I'd always wondered why this option existed since I've been puffing away on 18mg. Now i know it's mainly for sub ohm vaping, ever since I got my CF MOD & Aspire Atlantis tank. Thanks to @WHeunis & @Rob Fisher for the fair warning to not just slap my VM 18mg juice in this tank. I was eager to try this tank + mod today as it was being delivered to my office this morning so I bought some Top Q 12mg liquids. Even at 12mg, the iced menthol hit me hard. So, now I know why 6mg exists...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (4/12/14)

Yeah I feel you. I was on clearos before going to vapeking and getting the orchid. I had been on 12mg for a while but the guy that coiled my new RBA said don't use 12mg it will kick your ass. He was right, 12mg just rips the throat apart on a rebuildable. I also own the Magma and boy this guy can give me a partial silver on 6mg quite easily.

Great stuuf.

I'm currently using dischem Glycerin B.P to cut my juices down around 4-5mg because 3mg is just too low.


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

Sprint said:


> Yeah I feel you. I was on clearos before going to vapeking and getting the orchid. I had been on 12mg for a while but the guy that coiled my new RBA said don't use 12mg it will kick your ass. He was right, 12mg just rips the throat apart on a rebuildable. I also own the Magma and boy this guy can give me a partial silver on 6mg quite easily.
> 
> Great stuuf.
> 
> I'm currently using dischem Glycerin B.P to cut my juices down around 4-5mg because 3mg is just too low.


@Sprint So you suggest I should dilute the juice in the tank with glycerin? Do i have to buy a syringe - if so can I get that at Dischem too?


----------



## stevie g (4/12/14)

I just add it to my juice bottles as they run down until they vape just right. I'm going to get a bit more scientific about it soon though like buying mixing bottles and syringes etc to accurately measure dilution. 

On the other hand yeah topping the juice in the tank up directly will be fine, just have a empty bottle around to decant into so you have a decent nozzle to drip with into the tank. 

One caveat I found with the dischem stuff is it clouds more but cuts the flavour a little and increases cloud production. I don't mind it but it does somewhat lessen the throat hit. Nothing that can't be countered with a dripper and some extra watts though.


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

im a 6mg nic fella myself. dropped from 18 to 6 very quickly. but only really enjoyed my vaping since i went sub ohm. didnt realise until i read this thread.


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> im a 6mg nic fella myself. dropped from 18 to 6 very quickly. but only really enjoyed my vaping since i went sub ohm. didnt realise until i read this thread.


@Marzuq what brands/flavours of juice are you vaping at 6mg?


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Franky said:


> @Marzuq what brands/flavours of juice are you vaping at 6mg?


@Franky i exclusively vape 6mg so thats just about every brand i can get my hands on. my adv is VM4 from vapor mountain tho.


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Franky i exclusively vape 6mg so thats just about every brand i can get my hands on. my adv is VM4 from vapor mountain tho.


How does the flavour compare now for the VM4 now that you've gone from >1 ohm vaping to sub ohm?


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Franky said:


> How does the flavour compare now for the VM4 now that you've gone from >1 ohm vaping to sub ohm?



honestly way better. the lower on the ohms the sweeter it gets. i prefer 0.6ohm as thats where i get a hint of the tobacco and a nice blend of sweetness

Reactions: Like 1


----------

